# RPO Tickets Mozart Williams and Beethoven 28th June Cadogan Hall London



## Sparkles (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all

Just wanted to let everyone know that I had to send 2 brilliant seats to see the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra back.

The website still says sold out but if you are quick and call the box office they have f16 and f17 seats spare.

It would be a waste of a great chance to hear this so wanted to share

Thanks


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sparkles said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I had to send 2 brilliant seats to see the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra back.
> 
> ...


What's the programme?


----------

